# what morphs will these be?



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

MALE tremper albino w/ FEMALE Mack snow
MALE tangerine enigma w/ FEMALE SHCTB(i have a baby at the moment) but hoping to breed next year sometime.
MALE tangerine(het raptor) w/ SHCTB and Mack Snow
just want abit of advice before i start anything
i'm not that good at genetics at the moment lol
Super Hypo (Carrot Tail) W/ Mack Snow(mack snow could possibly have SUPER HYPO hets?)

edit: i know tangerine het raptor is not the correct name, i just thought i'd shorten it. :blush:


advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

> MALE tremper albino w/ FEMALE Mack snow


50% Normal het Tremper Albino
50% Mack Snow het tremper Albino



> MALE tangerine enigma w/ FEMALE SHCTB(i have a baby at the moment) but hoping to breed next year sometime.


Is the Tangerine Enigma just a "Normal" tangerine Enigma? Definitely not a Hypo Tangerine Enigma or an Albino Tangerine Enigma?



> MALE tangerine(het raptor) w/ SHCTB and Mack Snow


When you say "SHCTB and Mack Snow" you mean you think you've got a Leo that's a SuperHypo Carrot Tail Baldy AND also a Mack Snow carrier?


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

forgottenEntity said:


> 50% Normal het Tremper Albino
> 50% Mack Snow het tremper Albino
> 
> Is the Tangerine Enigma just a "Normal" tangerine Enigma? Definitely not a Hypo Tangerine Enigma or an Albino Tangerine Enigma?
> ...


 
i think hes a normal tangerine enigma
SHCTB and a Mack snow, the mack snow is a super hypo carrier apparently. 
thanks :}


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> i think hes a normal tangerine enigma
> SHCTB and a Mack snow, the mack snow is a super hypo carrier apparently.
> thanks :}


Looks a bit like this then?


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

forgottenEntity said:


> Looks a bit like this then?


 
nah, she was sold to her previous owner as a 1st gen cremsicle, and then found out she was mack snow, and the previous owner says she has super hypo gene.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> nah, she was sold to her previous owner as a 1st gen cremsicle, and then found out she was mack snow, and the previous owner says she has super hypo gene.


Hmm another one of them 1st gen creamsicles eh?

Thing is if the gecko has any spotting or patterning on the body then its not a super hypo. If it does have any spotting or patterning and this isnt retained to banding on the back then its not hypo.

She cant carry the hypo gene with out expressing it.

So we've established its not a Super Hypo Snow, but with out either a picture or you confirming whether the geckos spotting is banded then its hard to say.
I have noticed with a lot of these "1st gen creams" most are just mack snows not even hypo snows.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Hmm another one of them 1st gen creamsicles eh?


:whistling2:


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Got 2 Mack Hypos (proven) here... To say they aren't very special looking would be an understatement, lol. I think it may be incubation temps though. Here's one of them... Not a bad piccy of her. She can look much more brown "in the scales"


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

This is her




















was sold to the previous owner as a 1st gen creamsicle,
now she was sold to me as a jouvie mack snow
now i'll let you decide :lol2:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> MALE tangerine(het raptor) w/ SHCTB and Mack Snow.


 Sorry, meaning a SHCTB and a MACK SNOW Lol.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> was sold to the previous owner as a 1st gen creamsicle,
> now she was sold to me as a jouvie mack snow
> now i'll let you decide :lol2:


Well, going off the colouring, yes it could well be a Mack snow Hypo (or, as they call them... grr... 1st gen Creamsicle - not very creamsicle looking in gen 1 though!!)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> This is her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mack snow NO! Hypo there at all.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

so shes a mack snow:flrt:, thanks : victory:

dunno why she said super hypo then


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> so shes a mack snow:flrt:, thanks : victory:
> 
> dunno why she said super hypo then


Yep just a Codom snow:2thumb:.

A creamsicle is a Super hypo snow tangerine you many herd 'Super hypo said' at some point with in the time of you buying it ?.That's why this whole 1st gen creamsicle crap is such a pain in the a$$.Personally IMO if it's not Super hypo snow tangerine done even mention the word creamsicle as it dosen't mean a thing:devil:.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> Yep just a Codom snow:2thumb:.
> 
> A creamsicle is a Super hypo snow tangerine you many herd 'Super hypo said' at some point with in the time of you buying it ?.That's why this whole 1st gen creamsicle crap is such a pain in the a$$.Personally IMO if it's not Super hypo snow tangerine done even mention the word creamsicle as it dosen't mean a thing:devil:.


 
the lady said that the mack snow has 'super hypo' in her, 
but i didnt see it at first? she just looked like a mack, i mean, it doesnt matter what she is, shes still a beaut ! :flrt:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

update on morphs wanted:
male normal + mack snow
super hypo + mack snow
super hypo + super hypo baldy carrot tail
tremper albino + super hypo carrot tail baldy
normal + high yellow
thanks =)


----------

